# I Wish I'd Taken the Vaccine



## Mike (Nov 30, 2021)

'I wish I'd had the vaccine':
Anti-vaxxer vegan's final words to his wife
before dying from Covid in hospital...after
the 54-year-old refused jab because it had
been tested on animals​https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...vid-hospital-refusing-jab-tested-animals.html

Mike.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm having some trouble finding sympathy for this man.
Too late to have regrets when you have Covid and are dying.
Living in UK he had every opportunity to protect himself but declined to do so.
I'm also wondering why people in Australia are being asked to contribute to his funeral expenses ???



> Glynn's niece Charlotte Steel has launched a GoFundMe page with the aim of raising money for the funeral and you can donate here.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 30, 2021)

Aw have a heart . Send a buck. Send one on my behalf too.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 3, 2021)

​


Mike said:


> 'I wish I'd had the vaccine':​Anti-vaxxer vegan's final words to his wife​before dying from Covid in hospital...after​the 54-year-old refused jab because it had​been tested on animals​https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...vid-hospital-refusing-jab-tested-animals.html
> 
> Mike.


Ooops!!!  And on the flip side of that coin.......

  Sohrab Lutchmedial a 52-year-old Canadian cardiologist who told the non-vaxxed people  “I won’t cry at your funeral,” is dead two weeks after his third (booster) mRNA injection.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> ​
> Ooops!!!  And on the flip side of that coin.......
> 
> Sohrab Lutchmedial a 52-year-old Canadian cardiologist who told the non-vaxxed people  “I won’t cry at your funeral,” is dead two weeks after his third (booster) mRNA injection.


Are you saying he died of Covid or because of the vaccine? Because there are absolutely no reports stating that is the case.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 3, 2021)

Maybe he shouldn't have made that comment 'cause he won't be crying at anyone's funeral anymore.


----------



## win231 (Dec 3, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> ​
> Ooops!!!  And on the flip side of that coin.......
> 
> Sohrab Lutchmedial a 52-year-old Canadian cardiologist who told the non-vaxxed people  “I won’t cry at your funeral,” is dead two weeks after his third (booster) mRNA injection.


Interesting - every site I checked to verify this doctor's cause of death did not mention it - even those sites with the title:  _"What was the cause of Dr. Lutchedial's death."_
Obviously, they're concerned that it would discourage others from getting the vaccine.
Really telling that he said, *"To those who don't get vaccinated, I won't cry at your funeral."*
Some of the comments after his death - _"The world is better without him." _ I agree. Someone like that should never be allowed near patients.


----------



## chic (Dec 3, 2021)

People, NOBODY"S death is a cause for gloating or joy. What are you becoming?


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

chic said:


> People, NOBODY"S death is a cause for gloating or joy. What are you becoming?


I do understand what you are saying. Take for example Adolf Hitler or Jeffrey Dahmer who both did some serious horrible things. I certainly would not shed a tear when they died or am I going to throw a huge party when they passed. I am just going to let it go by without really thinking much about it at all. People have every right to make choices if they fall within the law they also have to deal with the consequences of these choices as well and unfortunately for some with Covid it is contracting it and dying. If those people decide not to do anything that is said at least protect them against it to the best it can then that is on them and so are the consequences. It is a bit different for those who take all the measures to be covered and still get it and die even though this is a much less chance of happening. So you are correct when you say no one should be gloating or showing joy when someone dies, but people sure don't have to go into complete grieving over it in all cases.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2021)

Dr. Sohrab Lutchmedial died of unknown reasons in his sleep on November 8, 2021.

He took his last breath in his St. John's residence home with no apparent cause of death.

Sohrab took his third booster vaccine dose just two weeks earlier

https://100percentbest.com/sohrab-lutchmedial-death-cause-and-obituary

Canadian coverup?


----------



## win231 (Dec 3, 2021)

chic said:


> People, NOBODY"S death is a cause for gloating or joy. What are you becoming?


A better question:  What was the "doctor" becoming?


----------



## Judycat (Dec 3, 2021)

chic said:


> People, NOBODY"S death is a cause for gloating or joy. What are you becoming?


Oh shame shame on me. I wasn't gloating. I was indicating that the St. Dead Doc was a jerk for saying what he did.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 3, 2021)

Not sure what his being a vegan had to do with anything....  

Anyway, people are responsible for their _own_ health, the choices they make that affect their health, or death...are their *own*.


----------



## Mike (Dec 3, 2021)

Nathan him being a vegan stopped him from taking the vaccine,
because it was tested on animals, allegedly.

Mike.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 3, 2021)

Nathan said:


> *Not sure what his being a vegan had to do with anything*....
> 
> Anyway, people are responsible for their _own_ health, the choices they make that affect their health, or death...are their *own*.


I asked myself the same thing. I'll wager it was to characterize him as someone sort of on the fringe of society, who lived a "radical" lifestyle, especially because they included "because tested on animals". That's why they covered the story in the first place (imo).


----------



## Knight (Dec 3, 2021)

19-stone =266lbs. Weight a factor?


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 3, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Dr. Sohrab Lutchmedial died of unknown reasons in his sleep on November 8, 2021.
> 
> He took his last breath in his St. John's residence home with no apparent cause of death.
> 
> ...


It's a possibly. After all, he was all about the vaccine. If the vaccine had no connection to his death, don't you think they'd be shouting that information from the mountaintops?


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

May he R.I.P.
Condolences to his loved ones.


----------



## win231 (Dec 3, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Not sure what his being a vegan had to do with anything....
> 
> Anyway, people are responsible for their _own_ health, the choices they make that affect their health, or death...are their *own*.


Absolutely.  That's precisely why they shouldn't make life difficult for those who make their choices - including the choice not to get the vaccine.


----------



## Della (Dec 3, 2021)

The vaccines for COVID-19 have no animal ingredients, but the blood of many thousands of horseshoe crabs is used to make sure that the vaccines are free of contamination.  This fact keeps Gary Francione the author of "The Abolitionist Approach," and very influential leader of the animal rights movement, from approving the vaccine.

My son is a vegan and a devoted follower of Francione, but he went against him on this, and had the vaccine.  

It's a free choice for sure and I respect the people who have vowed never to use animal lives for themselves, but I'm very glad my son made an exception on this, he is at high risk for catching Covid and he would be at very high risk of dying from it.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 3, 2021)

win231 said:


> Absolutely.  That's precisely why they shouldn't make life difficult for those who make their choices - including the choice not to get the vaccine.


One final thought:  those that choose not to participate in being "part of the solution" to a pandemic don't have a right to be "part of the problem".
That's why some employers are letting unvaccinated employees go, so as not to be a liability in the workplace.   But, it's a personal choice and a right for the employee, they just need to understand how it works in dealing with the consequences of their decisions.


----------



## Remy (Dec 3, 2021)

Most reasonable plant based and vegan people realize it's do the best you can and what you have direct control over like your diet if you have easy access to a variety of foods. The history of needed medications and medical treatments are not in most people's control.

I read a post once where someone stated a nut told him he wasn't vegan if he bought any kitchen items or dishes second hand because they could have had meat on them. Every single dish I own is thrifted. Probably the only thing I'd never buy is cast iron second hand and I don't need to since Lodge pans are great, cheap, made in USA and easily available.


----------



## win231 (Dec 3, 2021)

Nathan said:


> One final thought:  those that choose not to participate in being "part of the solution" to a pandemic don't have a right to be "part of the problem".
> That's why some employers are letting unvaccinated employees go, so as not to be a liability in the workplace.   But, it's a personal choice and a right for the employee, they just need to understand how it works in dealing with the consequences of their decisions.


Except for the fact that it's an assumption that the vaccine is "part of the solution."


----------



## suds00 (Dec 4, 2021)

according to the reports the vaccine had no direct connection to his death .there is no sense in trying to connect the two.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 4, 2021)

I would imagine that anyone unvaccinated who is nearing death probably wishes they had taken the shots.  Much the same could probably be said about smokers who are dying from lung cancer.....or anyone facing a miserable death due to their bad decisions in the past.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2021)

Dr. Sohrab Lutchmedial may (or may not) have made an "unkind" remark about the anti-vaxxers. 

He received the vaccine, as any sane person would do. And he died of a heart attack, which is not to my knowledge any kind of a side effect of the Covid vaccine. Sadly, people in their 50's do die of heart attacks, and always have.

What any of these facts have to do with each other beats me. It's an example of the muddled thinking of some on this forum. 

So, for those people, here's a news flash. Everyone who receives the vaccine, and everyone who receives the booster will die of something. So will everyone who does not receive the vaccine or booster.

But there is an overwhelming difference between the two groups, when it comes to dying of Covid. I did some research into this, and there was absolutely nothing tying his death to either Covid or the vaccine.


----------



## Knight (Dec 4, 2021)

C-19 has turned into  tit for tat postings.  Post an article about someone that took or wishes they had taken the vaccine & pretty soon a post about someone that took the vaccine and died will appear.

Two sides to the same issue that are developing some data.

There is this from a few days ago but I'll wait for more


COVID-19 Cases, Hospitalizations, and Deaths by Vaccination Status
December 01, 2021
Summary
Unvaccinated 12-34 year-olds in Washington are
• 5 times more likely to get COVID-19 compared with fully vaccinated 12-34 year-olds.
• 17 times more likely to be hospitalized with COVID-19 compared with fully vaccinated 12-34
year-olds.
Unvaccinated 35-64 year-olds are
• 5 times more likely to get COVID-19 compared with fully vaccinated 35-64 year-olds.
• 18 times more likely to be hospitalized with COVID-19 compared with fully vaccinated 35-64
year-olds.
Unvaccinated 65+ year-olds are
• 5 times more likely to get COVID-19 compared with fully vaccinated 65+ year-olds.
• 10 times more likely to be hospitalized with COVID-19 compared with fully vaccinated 65+ yearolds.
• 11 times more likely to die of COVID-19 compared with fully vaccinated 65+ year-olds.



https://www.doh.wa.gov/Portals/1/Do...-tables/421-010-CasesInNotFullyVaccinated.pdf


----------



## Shero (Dec 4, 2021)

Too late to wish you had taken the vaccine when you are lying on and taking up space on a hospital bed!!
I am usually a kind person, but I have no sympathy.


----------

